# What shoes for valeting????



## motorhome (Apr 10, 2011)

First post (I have been lurking for quite some time). I'm fed up with getting wet feet when valeting. I have tried Hitech so called waterproof trainers which last about two weeks then let the water in. What do the rest of you wear or am I doomed to have soggy feet????


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Gore-tex Merrels (spl) walking shoes....


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I usually wear my work boots and then change into a old pair of runners then after the main washing, but sometime I forget to put on my boots and I get the same problem lol


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

I use these, perfect. http://www.sportsdirect.com/nike-rongbuk-mens-walking-shoes-185018


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

wellies!!!!! i got the ones with the frog face on with the big eyes on the top.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Walking boots but I still end up with wet feet, past caring now tbh :lol:


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Gotta be a wind up lol


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

I wear flip flops. Not bothered about getting them wet. Then I simply dry my feet after.

I can't believe I just said that.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I wear burberry detailing slippers and matching cravat :lol:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Is this serious?

Detailing shoes now?? :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Soak your current shoes in gtechniq t1 lol!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

All joking aside a pair of high quality, light weight and water proof boots is the way forward, look at spending a minimum of £100 to keep your feet dry,comfy.


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Wellies for the washing process.. Trainers for the correction/ enhancement.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

First class post :thumb:

First class question :thumb:

I can see you fitting in here perfectly!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

That's like Saying spend a minimum of £100 on some wax or it won't bead nicely lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

A pair of DCs for me


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am now worried I am not detailing my car correctly as I have dry feet at the end! What am I doing wrong  :lol:


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

+2 for Gore Tex Merrels, though Wellies a far cheaper alternative. In the winter I have GoreTex scarpa boots, full on salopettes and a storm coat, sad but true!


----------



## motorhome (Apr 10, 2011)

id_doug said:


> I am now worried I am not detailing my car correctly as I have dry feet at the end! What am I doing wrong  :lol:


Probably nothing but I'm valeting up to six cars a day or if its a motorhome that means I get even wetter feet if thats possible


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You need these, keeps the feet air rated and helps blood circulation ticking over.

http://www.sparklingstrawberry.com/products/4.5"-Stiletto-Lace-Up-Ballerina-Sandals.html


----------



## motorhome (Apr 10, 2011)

trip tdi said:


> you need these, keeps the feet air rated and helps blood circulation ticking over.
> 
> http://www.sparklingstrawberry.com/products/4.5"-stiletto-lace-up-ballerina-sandals.html


:d:d:d


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

I wash my favourite scabby old trainers the wife is desperate for me to throw out the same time as I wash the car


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> You need these, keeps the feet air rated and helps blood circulation ticking over.
> 
> http://www.sparklingstrawberry.com/products/4.5"-Stiletto-Lace-Up-Ballerina-Sandals.html


I have dark blue pair of them, for washing my car in summer.

Please don't tell the wife :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've got the same pair as well, use these 365 days a year, with the black sliver leather outer lining, you can't beat them, wonder why the neighbours are always looking at me in horror :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.dickiesstore.co.uk/dickies-workwear/boots-and-footwear/dickies-safety-boots/FA23330/0/

£20 *JOB DONE!*

steel toe caps.. essential when jacking cars up, taking wheels off ect.. can never be too safe!

non slip safety soles.. I've walked about in water on a floor where my trainers used to slip about and I have fell before in numerous types of trainers.. these things never slip.

the tongue is attached to the boot all the way round so there's no water ingress.

had them 12 months used every day and still look like new.

worked LONG shifts in them (15 hours on my feet in a kitchen, or 40 hours straight through without a break detailing) and never had sore feet wearing them (in fact, I used to get sore feet in trainers as I like tight trainers and when your on your feet for long periods they swell a little which makes them sore.. with the extra room in the dickies it's never a problem)

in terms of detailing... it's the best £20 I've ever spent.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

DC trainers for me ..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My old scout leader used to tell me to only spend big on foot wear and matress's, cause when your not in one, your in the other! With that in mind gotta be gucci or prada, stay classy :thumb:


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> A pair of DCs for me


Same, my feet stay dry...hmmm...maybe we're doing it wrong Dann?


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

You are remembering to powerwash your feet before you start, aren't you?


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure what they're called but I use a pair of shoes like the sort you buy at the beach for loafing around in. Made from trainer type material with a velcro strap and thin soles.

Perfect for summer washing - just slip out and leave in the sun to dry and/or stink out the neighbourhood.

Otherwise a pair of wellies and football socks.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Another vote for Flip Flops, cant stand wearing shoes, but as mentioned you can't be too careful, so will wear something more substantial if removing wheels etc


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

There's a gap in the market here for steel toe capped flip flops.

I'm going on dragon's den with it.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

After Ive snowfoamed my tootsies and clayed my toenails I slip them into some old Timberland boots.....water gets in "Eventually"


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Gortex firefighters boots for me.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Onitsuka Tiger Mexico 66 :thumb:

Good enough for Uma Thurman in Kill Bill, good enough for me.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

After all I've spent on products, I'm too poor to buy shoes.

Barefoot detailing is where it's at now :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I find these do the job, keeps your heels nice and dry and makes seeing and reaching across most roofs very easy.










(Sorry, couldn't resist!).

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For winter detailing, I wear my trail running shoes.

Salomon XA Pro 3D Ultra GTX

GORE-TEX® footwear
Waterproof
Quickfit™ asymmetrical lacing system
Protective rubber toe cap


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

WD Pro said:


> For me it's :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cringe at walking boots and the metal fasteners etc. What about the potential damage to sills and soft stuff etc when doing interiors ? Am I the only one who kicks my shoes off when clambering around in the back doing an interior ? Crocs are great for this as you can leave them at the door as if you have just walked out of them and when you reverse you're **** out they are positioned perfectly 

Round soft toes is the way forward :thumb: Especially if you are doing SUV's on a step stool etc If crocs are to gay I would stick my converse on.

OK, I will get my coat now ... :lol:

WD


----------



## jimmy16v (Sep 3, 2012)

^^ trainers on loose and slip in and out when getting in and out


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I wear whatever I pick up first, if that's the wife's high heels so be it.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

I use ****** elite force gortex boots to wash with. I then use berghous gortex for the rinse ****** elite patrol boots for drying as sometimes a few drips get in. I then quickly switch to my ****** parade shoes for a quick detailing spray. The switch to oasics runners for machine polishing claying etc. then I move onto a pair of loakes for the waxing unless I'm using my BOS in which case I bring out the church's balmoral shoes.

Ps... Hope this helps


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i tape 2 black bin bags around my bare feet and then tiger seal up any gaps water may seep through, just wanna be safe

on a serious note i just wear an ald pair of river island high tops, if my feet get wet then they get wet and i dry them off when im done and i wear my safety boots when doing mechanicals


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

****** Stealth Force for me, there comfy (though not waterproof, they keep keep me dry) as I have to wear them for ten hours a day at work so use them for washing the car when I've time off. Unless I'm in shorts then it's Merrell Chameleon Stretch for slip on ease.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wear my steels simmilar to the dickies ones posted earlier , tongues attatched all the way round which helps


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Whatever pair of scabby trainers I put my hands on first :lol:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I wear the ****tiest pair of trainers with the soles hanging off normally


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Usually a pair of Timberland boots or some old trainers.


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Cheap immitation crocs for me


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Can't help but laugh! Do you want advice on what boxers to wear?


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait? You wear underwear when detailing? :|


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

gav1513 said:


> i tape 2 black bin bags around my bare feet and then tiger seal up any gaps water may seep through, just wanna be safe


Yes but he wants to know what to wear when detailing not what you normally go out in. :lol:


----------



## Bigbruno71 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear waterproof walking shoes tend to be the comfiest ones


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

I wear my adidas plimsolls, don't mind getting wet feet.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

havana flipflops,nike total 90 astros.


----------

